# Shopping



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone going shopping tomorrow? Black Friday. How did you come up with that name in the States? How many weeks do you celebrate Thanksgiving.? Nobody gets more holidays than you folks. :frusty: We get one day off for Thanksgiving although it's always a Monday and thus a long weekend. I still am amazed at how much you folks travel at this time of the year especially when Christmas is a month away. Does anyone ever get trampled when the stores open.? Tell us of the good deals you get. Only in the U.S. of A. Hav a good holiday week.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it is called Black Friday as that is the day that puts businesses in the black, gets them out of the red, as in making a profit, from all the money being spent. 

Oh, DH has already been out - doing his part to get those businesses out of the red. Haha. One store had the weekend prices starting today, and since we celebrated Thanksgiving Tues and Wed when our sons could be here, he was ready to shop today. Actually, he went out for a good deal on a huge TV. Said it was great - very few people in the stores. As far as people getting trampled - yes, it has happened. Don't remember where exactly - seems like it was WalMart. People are nuts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda , I bet you're one of the crazy women. Right? Black for the businesses but red for the customers. LOL. Yep it seems like it's a week long event. Just make sure to get the fur kids their well deserved goodies too.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Not us. I hate shopping, the fur kids have more stuff than we do already.ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Linda , I bet you're one of the crazy women. Right? Black for the businesses but red for the customers. LOL. Yep it seems like it's a week long event. Just make sure to get the fur kids their well deserved goodies too.


Well, I am not going to dispute the fact that I may be a crazy woman ound:, but I am NOT a shopper. I HATE shopping - with a passion! I do like to go into fabric/craft stores occasionally, and garden nurseries. But other than that, you will rarely find me shopping. And it isn't because I don't like spending money - I just don't find it at all fun. Some people I know kind of do it as a hobby. I have always had a hard time understanding that one. DH does the grocery shopping - he thought I was spending too much money when I used to go, so he took over that chore. Yay for ME!!! :biggrin1: I suppose I will have to go out and look for something for the fur kids - actually, I find it more fun to look on-line for them, from suggestions forum members have shared!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I LOVE shopping, but HATE black friday!! shopping for me is supposed to be FUN!! not all about 'buy, buy, buy' at any cost! I hate crowds and getting up early... sooooo... ya, not for me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Friday is NOT a day that I venture out to go shopping. I do quite a bit of my shopping online and at lot of places offer free shipping. I have done this for several years now it works for me. Saves time, gas and my sanity.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I try never to shop the day after Thanksgiving or the day after Christmas-too crazy out there for me. The local news channels have been showing the shoppers all morning. I also just heard where someone set off pepper spray at a shopping center in CA while in line to get into the store- a local sporting goods store was giving away some pretty nice deals-told my hubby if I had known about them I might have braved the lines and the cold. But we are going out to dinner tonight then to the store-so will be in a good mood trying to shop. LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman 
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T (for as long as she needs)


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

No shopping. Regular work day for me. Sigh. But I wouldn't be shopping today anyway. Good prices aren't worth risking your life - seriously, it's dangerous out there.

Waking up early the day after Thanksgiving is also detrimental to my health. DH is likely still snug in bed and Rollie is snoozing in his crate with his monkey.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My goal on "Black Friday" (and I HATE that name, even though I understand where it came from) is to stay as far away from stores as possible! I'm with Kara and Linda. I HATE shopping, and I try to do as much as possible on line.

One of the sickest things I' heard THIS year is a commercial with a jingle that ends with something like "I'll be done with Christmas by the end of the weekend". How's THAT for the "Christmas spirit"!

ANd it's not a day off here either... The workmen are already hear working on the addition, and both Dave and I have to work at least part of the day. It's also my son's 21'st B'day, and he's having a bon fire tonight with about 30 friends, so we have to supervise (that the bon fire isn't TOO huge!:biggrin1 and help get that all set up too.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I love Black Friday shopping. I look forward to it each year. But this year I only went to Toys R Us, saw the line that went around the building, came home and ordered on line. My Black Friday shopping partner had to babysit this year and couldn't go with me. It's always fun when we go together.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

My daughter and her husband actually enjoy Black Friday. Not me. No deal is worth getting up early, or even facing the crowds. Yuck! The TV has been showing the long lines for Best Buy here in the Bay Area with people in tents. No way.

My company gives us Thanksgiving and the day after, to make it a 4 day weekend, which is great!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

In my younger years, I didn't mind going out shopping so much the day after Thanksgiving. I don't recall it being called Black Friday then. And it wasn't such a circus out there then. My middle son was born the evening after a big day of shopping the Friday after Thanksgiving 32 years ago.  I like a bargain just as much as the next person, but I am not willing to camp out or stand in lines to get in the store to do it. 

Years ago, when we lived in a small town in Montana, there was a 'nicer' women's clothing store that would have a yearly sale. I went one year - it was obscene - women grabbing clothes out of the arms of other women. Could not believe my eyes. I just remember thinking that I would rather pay full price than degrade myself in that manner.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't black friday shop at the usual place. Every year or thanksgiving is at my brothers and we never have enough left over turkey to bring home for turkey sandwiches, So I go to the store and find the best deal on a turkey.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> In my younger years, I didn't mind going out shopping so much the day after Thanksgiving. I don't recall it being called Black Friday then. And it wasn't such a circus out there then. My middle son was born the evening after a big day of shopping the Friday after Thanksgiving 32 years ago.  I like a bargain just as much as the next person, but I am not willing to camp out or stand in lines to get in the store to do it.
> 
> Years ago, when we lived in a small town in Montana, there was a 'nicer' women's clothing store that would have a yearly sale. I went one year - it was obscene - women grabbing clothes out of the arms of other women. Could not believe my eyes. I just remember thinking that I would rather pay full price than degrade myself in that manner.


I don't remember it being called "Black Friday" until the last few years either.

...And MY older son was born the Saturday after Thanksgiving too. though I had NOT been shoppng the day before! Today is his 21st birthday. My little boy is all grown up! (My younger son was born the day after Christmas... I think holidays just had that effect on me!ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I don't black friday shop at the usual place. Every year or thanksgiving is at my brothers and we never have enough left over turkey to bring home for turkey sandwiches, So I go to the store and find the best deal on a turkey.


That's a great idea! We never get leftovers either, since we go to Dave's brother's house. Tonight Robbie is having his 21'st B'day bon fire, though, so I don't think I'll have time to cook a separate bird this year!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is sooo funny, Suz!!!! My Brother and wife do Thankgiving & My Momma does Christmas. We too, never have enough leftover turkey, and I always go buy another turkey to make just for us, and then divy it up and send leftovers home with my sons, so we all get our fill! I LOVE turkey!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That IS one benefit of having Thanksgiving at your house - the left overs. We are out of dressing now. Still have turkey and gravy and rolls AND dessert!! I am getting better with practice - Oh Man, I remember some of my first efforts!! :biggrin1: I love turkey too.

Karen, the bon fire sounds fun. Are you providing food for all your son's friends?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just hot dogs and rolls. Robbie is buying a keg (his first adult alcohol purchase) and his friends are bringing chips soft drinks and s'mores fixings. 

I was a little nervous about a party "with alcohol", but they have assured me that there will be designated drivers, and the kids who don't have a safe ride home will stay here for the night. He knows that I'll shut things down if I don't like how things are going, so I think it will be OK!:laugh:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> That's a great idea! We never get leftovers either, since we go to Dave's brother's house. Tonight Robbie is having his 21'st B'day bon fire, though, so I don't think I'll have time to cook a separate bird this year!


 They stay on sale for a bit. Your bon fire sounds like a blast! 30 kids! wow. Have fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No stores for this girl. We only buy for Julian and his stuff is on lay-away because I don't want to store it in my house. 

Dave, I think Thanksgiving is only one day :biggrin1: but Christmas starts around Halloween now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> They stay on sale for a bit. Your bon fire sounds like a blast! 30 kids! wow. Have fun.


I don't know... I'm quaking in my boots. They know, though, that if there are ANY problems, they won't ever get to do it again. I'm hoping that's enough to keep everyone in line!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Anyone going shopping tomorrow? Black Friday. How did you come up with that name in the States? How many weeks do you celebrate Thanksgiving.? Nobody gets more holidays than you folks. :frusty: We get one day off for Thanksgiving although it's always a Monday and thus a long weekend. I still am amazed at how much you folks travel at this time of the year especially when Christmas is a month away. Does anyone ever get trampled when the stores open.? Tell us of the good deals you get. Only in the U.S. of A. Hav a good holiday week.


Black Friday did, indeed, get its name from putting the stores' accounts in the black with all the shoppers' spending.

I think many companies may shut down for Thur-Fri this week.

I tried shopping on a Black Friday once, when my boys were young. It was insane. Last year a security guard at a CA Wal Mart was trampled and killed by the crowd when the doors opened.

Early this morning the news stories were: A woman pepper sprayed a crowd at an L.A. Wal Mart, injuring 15. A family was held up in the parking lot of a CA Wal Mart as they were leaving with their packages and the father was shot, now in critical condition. Another woman was shot in the foot in yet another Wal Mart parking lot.

Could it be greed has become the image of USA's 'holiday spirit'?

Updated news stories here:
http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...t-in-armed-robberies-15-others-pepper-sprayed


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I don't know... I'm quaking in my boots. They know, though, that if there are ANY problems, they won't ever get to do it again. I'm hoping that's enough to keep everyone in line!


Curious minds want to know!! :biggrin1: How did the party go??

Also, in keeping with the subject of this thread (I have such trouble staying on topic!!, but I am sure no one has noticed that about me!! :biggrin1, I did go out shopping for awhile this morning. Had to go to Michaels, getting supplies to build a gingerbread house. And then went to Bed, Bath and Beyond. That actually was kind of fun. I went early enough that there were few people out and about yet. I do not do crowds well AT ALL! I go shopping so seldom, that I am like the country kid who has gone to town! :biggrin1: Kind of overwhelming but lots of fun stuff to see.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Admit it Linda, shopping's not that bad . :biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, I'm with you and hate shopping with a passion. I went to the toy store on Wednesday and finished up for 5 little ones from 1 to 8. I will not be seeing that store again this year.

Dave, I'm sure you've heard about the pepper spray incident at WalMart-people are just nuts and I don't want to deal with the crazies. My husband was shocked on Wednesday afternoon going past Best Buy electronics to find people in tents awaiting the midnight opening on Friday morning! 

Enough is enough is enough. 

Shirley


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Curious minds want to know!! :biggrin1: How did the party go??


The only bad thing was dealing with my husband, who, according to him, was "out of his comfort zone", and therefore cranky. We had between 30-40 kids. The weather couldn't have been better for a bon fire... high 40's-low 50's, no wind and lots of stars. They had it up on our riding ring, so it was on sand, with no danger of anything else catching on fire. They had dragged ALL our lawn chairs up there, and other people brought them too. They did have a keg, but they didn't get rowdy. I called Robbie's cell phone around midnight to remind him how sound carries once the leaves are off the trees... didn't want any neighbor complaints!:biggrin1: They piped right down. Last time I peeked out the window to see what was going on, it was about 2AM, and there was still a fair number of them sitting up there around the fire.

When I woke up this morning, there were a few kids scattered around the house on couches, futons and recliners. Dave and I went out to breakfast, and by the time we returned, the "excess" kids had departed, and it was just my two, Robbie's best friend and his girl friend. They looked a little green, but were busily putting things away!:biggrin1:

So Dave and I survived, and the kids had a ball. Will we make it a habit? I don't think so! But I was very pleased with how responsible they all were.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, just from reading your posts, I can't imagine a kid you raised being anything but responsible. You can breathe a sigh of relief now--party over!

Shirley


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Shirley, but I won't kid you... We've had our irresponsible moments through the teenage years! It's nice to see them growing up!

I guess we are lucky our puppies geow up so much faster!:biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just found another day almost as crazy as "Black Friday". Was out yesterday on the day they are calling "Small Business Day". Since I live in a town that has a great tourist area it was nuts. I wanted to go downtown to my fav flower shop to pick up a Xmas Wreath. Could not find a place to park-the sidewalks were jammed. Could not get into the shops-and on top of that there was a parade planned that I had forgotten about-I just hope the people were buying and not just looking. I will go back and get my wreath but on a normal week day.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> The only bad thing was dealing with my husband, who, according to him, was "out of his comfort zone", and therefore cranky. We had between 30-40 kids. The weather couldn't have been better for a bon fire... high 40's-low 50's, no wind and lots of stars. They had it up on our riding ring, so it was on sand, with no danger of anything else catching on fire. They had dragged ALL our lawn chairs up there, and other people brought them too. They did have a keg, but they didn't get rowdy. I called Robbie's cell phone around midnight to remind him how sound carries once the leaves are off the trees... didn't want any neighbor complaints!:biggrin1: They piped right down. Last time I peeked out the window to see what was going on, it was about 2AM, and there was still a fair number of them sitting up there around the fire.
> 
> When I woke up this morning, there were a few kids scattered around the house on couches, futons and recliners. Dave and I went out to breakfast, and by the time we returned, the "excess" kids had departed, and it was just my two, Robbie's best friend and his girl friend. They looked a little green, but were busily putting things away!:biggrin1:
> 
> So Dave and I survived, and the kids had a ball. Will we make it a habit? I don't think so! But I was very pleased with how responsible they all were.


Sounds like it went great! What fun for your son and friends. Brings back a few memories!  My kind of party! Good times, shared by friends. Great way to celebrate his 21st birthday!


----------

